# Ter-Tech Drifting Event Pictures - Moroso, South Florida



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

Did anyone else go to the Ter-Tech drifting event at Moroso early last month?

As usual there were lots of Nissan 240's sliding around the road course and skid pad.




























The other 150+ photos and a video are here -
Ter-Tech Drifting @ Moroso 9-2-07

The next event will be held on November 10th again at Moroso.


----------

